# macbook randomly has to restart



## sbpleecniadl (Jun 28, 2007)

My macbook randomly stops working and a window pops up saying that i have to restart. The only thing that works is holding down the power button. It usually happens when Im using Safari. I downloaded firefox and it still happens. Please help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

is that all the window says? is there no other indicators of problems? and it only happens when you surf the web?


----------



## sbpleecniadl (Jun 28, 2007)

It usually happens when i surf the web, but i think it has happened otherwise too. It says something like osx has stopped running and needs to restart. I dont remember the exact wording


----------



## sbpleecniadl (Jun 28, 2007)

It just happened again. I was using Adium and loading the apple.com website when the following message came up, "You need to restart your computer. Hold down the Power button for several seconds or press the Restart button." It said it in about 4 different languages. When I restarted the computer, the following message was displayed, "The computer was restarted after mac osx quit unexpectedly. Do you want to report the issue?"

If you have any ideas of what is causing this, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## sbpleecniadl (Jun 28, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

no need to bump here, i get to everyone.
well, there is something wrong with your os install it sounds like. how much free space is left on your startup drive? and when was the last time you repaired disk permissions, or ran fschk?


----------



## sbpleecniadl (Jun 28, 2007)

i have 10.5 gb of of free space i just repaired disk permissions, but i dont know what fschk is


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, follow these steps from apple


> *1.* Start up your computer in single-user mode to reach the command line.
> *A.* Shut down the computer if it is on.​*B.* Press the power button to start the computer.​*C.* Immediately press and hold the Command (Apple) key and the "s" key.​*2.* At the command-line prompt, type
> 
> _/sbin/fsck -fy_
> ...


----------



## sbpleecniadl (Jun 28, 2007)

I started my computer in single user mode but when i typed "/sbin/fsck -fy" it said "there is no such file or directory"


----------



## sbpleecniadl (Jun 28, 2007)

nevermind i got it too work. It said it appeared to be okay


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i'm all ot of tricks. you can either, a) reformat the hard drive, and start over, or b) take it to an apple store and let them see it error and see if they know what its doing.


----------

